# Searching for a House from the UK



## philhewitt (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm looking at properties to rent in and around Brisbane. My partner and I need 1 bedroom, a bathroom, living room, kitchen... that's probably about it. Something nice, modern and relatively cheap.

Can anyone recommend where to start looking if we're stuck over here for the year. We want to try and get a few ideas of what to do once we arrive.


----------



## uspropdeals01 (Sep 19, 2011)

You can search on google. You can find lots of available spaces in Brisbane by searching there.


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

realestate.com.au is the best site for permanent rentals

but you can't apply to rent somewhere unless you have physically inspected it. so this isn't much good to you right now. you will need to find somewhere to stay temporarily and then spend the first week or two looking for a permanent rental.

try searching for something like "serviced apartment brisbane" on google


----------

